# ATEX - Welche Normen sind interessant



## tymanis (21 Juni 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

in unserer Firma wurde noch nicht in Ex-Zonen gearbeitet.
Nun haben wir eine Anfrage, bei der es sich um keine Ex-Zone handelt, aber ein Ventilator und ein Filter (Schredderanlage) in Ex ausgeführt werden sollen. Für viele sicher ein Klacks, für uns vielleicht ein guter Einstieg.

Nun bin ich mal auf die Suche gegangen nach den entsprechenden Normen die uns helfen könnten. Dabei habe ich mal folgendes rausgesucht:


VDE 0165-12009-05 DIN EN 60079-14Explosionsfähige Atmosphäre - Teil 14: Projektierung, Auswahl und  Errichtung elektrischer Anlagen - (IEC 60079-14:2007); Deutsche Fassung  EN 60079-14:2008VDE 0165-1022010-03 DIN EN 60079-10-2Explosionsfähige Atmosphäre - Teil 10-2: Einteilung der Bereiche –  Staubexplosionsgefährdete Bereiche - (IEC 60079-10-2:2009); Deutsche  Fassung EN 60079-10-2:2009VDE V 01662011-04Errichten elektrischer Anlagen in Bereichen, die durch Stoffe mit  explosiven Eigenschaften gefährdet sind DIN VDE 0168 VDE 0168:1992-01VDE 0170-12010-03 DIN EN 60079-0Explosionsfähige Atmosphäre - Teil 0: Geräte – Allgemeine Anforderungen - (IEC 60079-0:2007); Deutsche Fassung EN 60079-0:2009VDE 0170-62007-08 DIN EN 60079-7Explosionsfähige Atmosphäre - Teil 7: Geräteschutz durch erhöhte  Sicherheit "e" - (IEC 60079-7:2006); Deutsche Fassung EN 60079- 7:2007VDE 0170-72012-06 DIN EN 60079-11Explosionsgefährdete Bereiche Teil 11: Geräteschutz durch  Eigensicherheit "i“ (IEC 60079-11:2011 + Cor.:2012); Deutsche Fassung EN  60079-11:2012VDE 0170-92010-07 DIN EN 60079-18Explosionsfähige Atmosphäre - Teil 18: Geräteschutz durch  Vergusskapselung "m" - (IEC 60079-18:2009 + Corrigendum 2009); Deutsche  Fassung EN 60079-18:2009VDE 0170-10-12011-06 DIN EN 60079-25Explosionsfähige Atmosphäre - Teil 25: Eigensichere Systeme - (IEC 60079-25:2010); Deutsche Fassung EN 60079-25:2010


Kann mir da jemand wieterhelfen, welche der Dokumente uns helfen könnte, neben dem natürlich, was man so im Internet alles findet?! Stahl bietet bis jetzt eine Menge Informationen an.

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## jora (21 Juni 2013)

Hi tynmanis,

ein ambitioniertes Projekt, einfach mal voll in den Ex-Schutz einsteigen 

Als erstes solltest du dir mal die 94/9/EG (ATEX "95") anschauen. Hier werden die grundsätzlichen Vorgaben zum Exschutz gemacht. Dann ist die Frage, was für einen Ex-Schutz musst/willst du betreiben? Gas oder Staub? Bei Gas z.B:
Dann ist die EN 60079-10-1 Grundlage, da du hier nach die wirklich vorhandene Ex-Zone definierst. 
Dann überlege dir welches Gemisch du hast, also welcher brennbare Stoff und welche Grenzwerte sich daraus ergeben (siehe zweiter Link). Ich hoffe für dich, das du keine Gemisch hast, das macht das ganze noch mal komplizierter.
Das könnte ggf. noch hilfreich sein:
https://www.cecoach.de/lernanwendun...ESSID=7446dcf2c28e8aca332360d8fb0c0a5d&start= (hier gibts ein kurzes Kapitel, was Ex-Schutz bedeutet)
http://gestis.itrust.de/ (Stoffdatenbank mit entsprechenden Grenzwerten)

Noch ein hoffentlich hilfreicher Hinweis, mit Buntmetalle oder auch Edelstahl kann man die Energie von Funken so weit herab setzen, das er im Normalfall nicht als Zündquelle wirksam wird.

Außerdem beachte den inneren und äußeren Ex-Schutz, also nicht nur berücksichtigen was in dem Produkt passiert, sondern auch was mit austretenden Gasen passieren könnte.

Generell würde ich aber an eurer Stelle eher zu einem externen Experten tendieren, zumindest bei den ersten Projekten. Ex-Schutz ist nicht wie die "normale" Maschinensicherheit, geht hier was schief, gehts richtig schief! Außerdem sind im Normalfall Ex-Anlagen meldepflichtig, weswegen diese auch sehr gründlich geprüft werden, weswegen man eine "perfekte" Doku benötigt.

Gruß


----------



## jora (21 Juni 2013)

ach und außerde, hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/55096-atex-wo-bekomme-ich-grundinformationen-her.html


----------

